
Ask HN: What jobs will exist in 10 years that don't exist now? - boffinism
Figure the HN crowd will have a better sense of this than most.
======
startupfreak
"Premium User Interface" \- you know how when you ring up a bank and
essentially they're just reading you stuff on screen and typing your answers
in? They're basically just an extra layer of UI. AI and text-to-speech will
increasingly make that redundant, but it'll mean the UX will get demonstrably
worse. So some companies will pride themselves on retaining those real humans
as the front end of the UI, even though all they're doing is relaying
information to and from the computer.

